# Trimming clump birch trees



## Skywalker (Oct 23, 2008)

customer called to see if it is safe for clump birch trees to be trimmed

they are about 50ft tall

any danger of killing them

need topped


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Oct 23, 2008)

I hate it how so many people believe that topping is the solution to all.


----------



## treeseer (Oct 23, 2008)

Skywalker, here in NC our river birches especially 'Heritage' self-destruct if they are not reduced, i.e. trunks slightly shortened. Maybe 10-20% off the ends, cut back to a good lateral that is growing into the clear (directional pruning).

It's time for the anti-topping passion to cool, so reduction is accepted. Using a long pole pruner will help you make clean cuts at the right places.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Oct 24, 2008)

Any bronze birch borer problems?


----------



## Dadatwins (Oct 24, 2008)

treeseer said:


> Skywalker, here in NC our river birches especially 'Heritage' self-destruct if they are not reduced, i.e. trunks slightly shortened. Maybe 10-20% off the ends, cut back to a good lateral that is growing into the clear (directional pruning).
> 
> It's time for the anti-topping passion to cool, so reduction is accepted. Using a long pole pruner will help you make clean cuts at the right places.



+1


----------



## treeseer (Oct 24, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> I'm not seeing Heritage self destruct here NE of Atlanta ...
> Treeseer, Is it ice that gets them up your way?


Also, rain, wind, and gravity.


----------



## appalachianarbo (Oct 24, 2008)

> Any bronze birch borer problems?



Not in river birches, but gray birches take a big hit around here.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 24, 2008)

treeseer said:


> Skywalker, here in NC our river birches especially 'Heritage' self-destruct if they are not reduced, i.e. trunks slightly shortened. Maybe 10-20% off the ends, cut back to a good lateral that is growing into the clear (directional pruning).
> 
> It's time for the anti-topping passion to cool, so reduction is accepted. Using a long pole pruner will help you make clean cuts at the right places.


 An orchard ladder works sweet too - assuming the tree is not too tall. Maybe a pole pruner and orchard ladder. But I like takedowns, so what do I know.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks alot guys


----------



## treeseer (Oct 28, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Maybe a pole pruner and orchard ladder.



:agree2: 

I have a 20' pole bruner, but getting that extra 8' can make all the difference. Hint: get someone to hold the ladder steady...:monkey:


----------



## Climbing Cutter (Nov 2, 2008)

Birch trees really look like crap once they've been topped.


----------



## Dadatwins (Nov 2, 2008)

Climbing Cutter said:


> Birch trees really look like crap once they've been topped.



We are talking about reduction pruning up top, not topping, there is a difference.


----------



## appalachianarbo (Nov 2, 2008)

> Birch trees really look like crap once they've been topped.



Every tree looks like crap once its been topped.


----------



## Climbing Cutter (Nov 2, 2008)

Dadatwins said:


> We are talking about reduction pruning up top, not topping, there is a difference.



The original poster of the thread specifically mentioned topping.


----------



## Climbing Cutter (Nov 2, 2008)

I have done crown reductions on birch implementing drop crotch pruning, and they still look terrible for years. IMO


----------

